# Abandoned Care Home - April 2012



## UE-OMJ (Apr 5, 2012)

This is the report of the 2nd building I visited while working out of my normal area. This is abandoned, but not derelict, it almost feels like people just left in a hurry and never came back. The grounds are overgrown and have many little out-buildings and sheds all containing various tools and stuff, but the main building is just awesome.

It's of particular interest to me as I work for a Care Provider who also owns a few care homes - I even showed this report to my Management colleages and they were all fascinated (not to mention very puzzled as to how I knew about it, and how I got the photos! ) At one point my MD even seemed curious to the point of wanting to buy it!!! Until he found out where is was and then he changed his mind...






























































































Ooops, must get a tripod....


----------



## mookster (Apr 6, 2012)

Good to see the place again, looks to be fairing OK....


----------



## st33ly (Apr 6, 2012)

I haven't seen a report on this place for a long time. Nice to see that nothing seems to of changed.


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 6, 2012)

Nice to see it aint been trashed! thanks for sharing.


----------



## TranKmasT (Apr 6, 2012)

omj624p said:


> Ooops, must get a tripod....



Pity as theres a monopod you could of used in this picture.

Was there any sign of "_crying boy_" picture?


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 6, 2012)

TranKmasT said:


> Was there any sign of "_crying boy_" picture?



I dont recall seeing one, but that doesnt mean it wasnt there. I usually spot all the decent stuff on the 2nd visit, I must get better at this urbex malarky


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Apr 6, 2012)

Was there any sign of "_crying boy_" picture?[/QUOTE]


still there last week..scarey bloody thing glaring at you when you go in the room!!


----------



## TranKmasT (Apr 6, 2012)

Ninja Kitten said:


> still there last week..scarey bloody thing glaring at you when you go in the room!!



I know what you mean. His doobie seems to follow you around the room.


----------



## kellisurbex (Apr 6, 2012)

great pics


----------



## Ratters (Apr 6, 2012)

Great stuff matey


----------



## rambling rose (Apr 6, 2012)

What about all the old 80's cars parked in the drive. I couldn't figure out what they were doing there. Have they all gone?


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 6, 2012)

I never saw any, I'm into old cars so that would have been a bonus for me.


----------



## mookster (Apr 6, 2012)

rambling rose said:


> What about all the old 80's cars parked in the drive. I couldn't figure out what they were doing there. Have they all gone?



That's a different house, still lived in!


----------



## ljarrald (Apr 6, 2012)

nice, i love that smiling chair!


----------



## scoobs (Apr 8, 2012)

Good pics mate.


----------



## SeffyboyUK (Apr 8, 2012)

Good work here mate!


----------



## Mars Lander (Apr 8, 2012)

Its great to see this place again and even better that its not been destroyed it looks pretty much the same as last summer 

Nice report !


----------



## sparky. (Apr 11, 2012)

nice report so many personal belongings just left behind


----------



## Stussy (Apr 17, 2012)

TranKmasT said:


> Pity as theres a monopod you could of used in this picture.
> 
> Was there any sign of "_crying boy_" picture?



I did chuckle reading that comment the figuring out what you meant 

Nice report, the crying boy pic is very creepy, maybe its a good thing you didn't see it :icon_evil


----------



## deathhormone (Apr 18, 2012)

Spotted this place today. It looks as awesome as the other buildings around the area. Looking really forward to this place...although that crying boy picture....*shudder*


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 18, 2012)

Nice one, looks a minter! I bet it was quite spooky wandering about. Looks really institutional.
Thanks for sharing.


----------

